# Australian Sundews and some others



## jake9134 (Aug 24, 2017)

Figured I'd share a recent terrarium build with Australian sundews as the focus. Had a mating pair of blue dart frogs in there but after they died I tore out the background for a more low maintenance tank. One half of the top tray has a heat pad underneath that's on a thermostat (min temps 78F max 82F). The trays are refilled once a day from a pump with a 4+ gallon reservoir(bottom of the tank), and a small fan turns on once a day for circulation. Light is provided with 4 - 2 ft T5HO lamps and the tank is 30''Lx12"W x 18"H. And the escaped fruit flies from another dart frog tank feed the plants.
The terrarium pic is when I first put the plants in the terrarium.
The supposedly easiest to grow, Drosera capensis, died since 1st the picture was taken (back left corner), but left behind plenty of seedlings. And the D. binata variants have since almost taken over the right side.
Took almost half a year to acquire the derbyensis in the US, and the first one sent got stolen off a porch._ There's plenty of them overseas but didn't want to go through the hassle of importing a plant. Enjoy the pics_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 24, 2017)

Your Drosera are looking nice! My compliments. Terrible someone stole a plant off the back porch!


----------



## Ratmosphere (Sep 6, 2017)

Very good looking plants!


----------



## Leila (Sep 6, 2017)

WOW, those are lovely plants! Please post more photos when you take them!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## spotropaicsav (Sep 7, 2017)

Leila said:


> WOW, those are lovely plants! Please post more photos when you take them!


Yes please do! @Leila love the new avatar pic btw

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Leila (Sep 7, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> Yes please do! @Leila love the new avatar pic btw


----------



## jake9134 (Sep 7, 2017)

I took a few more recent pics. The two varieties of D. binata I got are Drosera X 'Marston Dragon (back right corner) which is getting too big for its space, and Drosera binata 'Multifida extrema' (front right corner). 
The ordensis is getting bigger and the traps seem to be changing to a more yellow color which was unexpected. 
The capensis still has a few leaves, seemed like it was getting too wet with water constantly condensing on the leaves. So I changed the fan position a bit and it seems to be doing a little better, but now I got mold in another spot popping up in the live moss. 
I divided the petiolaris when I first got them and now have a bunch of small well rooted plants.
Took a pic of the Drosera X 'Marston Dragon flowers right before I picked them. There was no point letting the plant waste energy on flowers when they need a unrelated plant to get pollinated (might also be a sterile hybrid, not sure, couldn't get seeds the last time it flowered).

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Leila (Sep 7, 2017)

Amazing!!


----------

